# Normal.dot problem and The file "file name" is not available problem



## dperrakis (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello,
I am having problems with Microsoft Word from Office 2003, Everytime I close outlook 2003 or word, I get a window telling me "The file Normal.dot already exists. Do you want to replace the existing file?" I don't know what this is and i want to get rid of it. Also every time i try to open one of my documents i get the error saying that the document is unavailable.
Thank you for your help,
Dimitri


----------



## dermo (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi,

Do you have norton anti-virus running? As I read somwhere where a file called "officeav.dll" causes problems. The only thing is that you have to edit registry and find the file C:\program files\norton antivirus\officeeav.dll
delete it go to start menu then run and use the following command
regsvr32 /u "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\officeav.dll" to remove...Please please backup registry first just in case!

Dermo


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

First off scan your computer for viruses and make sure it is clean.

Your file normal.dot is probably corrupted. This can be caused by a virus and sometimes the file gets corrupted on its own when closing large Word files. Start your computer and before opening any Word documents do a search for normal.dot and delete any and all of the normal.dot files found. Then open up a blank Word document and it will automatically create a new normal.dot template and you should be OK.


----------



## dperrakis (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you! problem is fixed. You guys are great! ray:


----------



## Firefox45 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Oh! Thank You So Much!*

I've just spent hours uninstalling and reinstalling Word 2003, trawling the net and generally getting nowhere, until I found this forum.

Deactivating NAV fixed it instantly. No more normal.dot problem either, I am truly amazed.

Thanks again.


----------

